# first-u-s-great-lakes-bulk-carrier-in-35-years



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Construction Begins on First U.S. Great Lakes Bulk Carrier in 35 Years


A keel laying ceremony marked the beginning of assembly of the first new U.S.-flagged Great Lakes bu...




www.maritime-executive.com





TinyURL was created!

The following URL:








Construction Begins on First U.S. Great Lakes Bulk Carrier in 35 Years


A keel laying ceremony marked the beginning of assembly of the first new U.S.-flagged Great Lakes bu...




www.maritime-executive.com




has a length of 112 characters and resulted in the following TinyURL which has a length of 28 characters:









Construction Begins on First U.S. Great Lakes Bulk Carrier in 35 Years


A keel laying ceremony marked the beginning of assembly of the first new U.S.-flagged Great Lakes bu...




tinyurl.com





Or, give your recipients confidence with a preview TinyURL:






TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL







preview.tinyurl.com





By The Maritime Executive 06-24-2020 04:41:21

Quote
A keel laying ceremony marked the beginning of assembly of the first new U.S.-flagged Great Lakes bulk carrier to be built in more than 35 years. The vessel will be named the Mark W. Baker - (Barker), in honor of the son of the chairman of The Interlake Steamship Company and the second-generation management of the family-owned company.

“This ship is more than the steel assembled here by Fincantieri Bay Shipbuilding,” said James R. Barker, Interlake’s Chairman. “This ship represents Interlake’s determination to be an active and responsible participant in all aspects of Great Lakes trade.”

Being built at Fincantieri Bay Shipbuilding in Sturgeon Bay, Wisconsin, the new River-Class, self-unloading bulk carrier is believed to be the first ship built on the Great Lakes for U.S. Great Lakes service since 1983. Measuring 639 feet in length and 28,000 DWT, the ship will transport raw materials such as salt, iron ore, and stone to support manufacturing throughout the Great Lakes region. Jointed designed by Fincantieri and Interlake, the bulk carrier, complete with advanced vessel and unloading systems automation.
Unquote









Interlake Steamship







www.interlake-steamship.com





Interlake, known for its flock of 'footers' - Great Lakes ships 1,000 feet LOA or more - is new building a 28,000 DWT 639 feet LOA - River Class. Presumably to be able to go up the rivers like the Cuyahoga River - Wikipedia in Cleveland, Ohio.






Interlake Steamship Fleet







www.interlake-steamship.com





The Interlake Steamship Company Vessels
Ship Overall Length Capacity (gross tons) Engine Horsepower Year Built
M/V Paul R. Tregurtha 1,013.5 68,000 17,120 1981
M/V James R. Barker 1004.0' 63,300 16,000 1976
M/V Mesabi Miner 1004.0' 63,300 16,000 1977
M/V Lee A. Tregurtha 826.0' 29,360 8,040 1942
M/V Honorable James L. Oberstar 806.0' 31,000 8,500 1959
M/V Kaye E. Barker 767.0' 25,900 8,000 1952
M/V Herbert C. Jackson 690.0' 24,800 6,000 1959
Dorothy Ann-Pathfinder Tug-Barge 700'.02' 26,700 n/a 1953
SS. John Sherwin 806.0' 31,500 8,500 1958
M/V Stewart J. Cort 1000.0' 58,000 14,400 1972

The Cort - bottom - was the first Great Lakes footer, built for Bethlehem Steel, in 1972. The Cort bow and stern was built at a USA east coast shipyard, then sailed to the Lakes with the nick-name "Stubby". Right aft of the forward cabins you can see painted on the hull the vertical dotted line with directions to 'cut-here'. 

You can see in the two Dennis O'Hara color pictures, the Cort was built in the traditional Great Lakes fashion, of the Pilot House forward on the bow. Unlike Great Lakes tradition, however, everyone lives forward; while the houses on the stern contain only machinery. 

The Cort IS a self-unloader but does not have the more common 250 feet long boom on deck. Instead the Cort has a relatively short discharge boom that grows out either side of the stern. There is at least one other Great Lakes ship that has this same arrangement. However, due to this arrangement, there are only a few ports where these ships can discharge. 






Sustainability







www.interlake-steamship.com





Quote

Sustainable shipping is important to us. While we work hard to meet and exceed current regulations, our goal is to continuously improve our environmental profile because we not only work in and around the Great Lakes, it’s where many of us live and raise our families.

Our commitment is centered around three main focuses: reducing our air emissions, protecting our waterways and minimizing our environmental footprint.

Reducing Air Emissions

Converting our steamships to motor vessels and adding exhaust gas scrubbers (EGS) have been the cornerstones of our air emission reduction efforts. We’ve been leading the way with these efforts since 2006.

Now nearly half of our fleet is outfitted with freshwater scrubbers. The scrubber units, which are attached to the exhaust system of each of the ship’s two engines, effectively strip the majority of sulfur from its stack emissions. Exhaust gas from the engine is sent through a series of absorption sprays that “wash” and remove impurities, specifically sulfur and particulate matter. That washed exhaust gas then travels through a droplet separator before a signature clean plume of white steam is discharged into the atmosphere. The scrubber system relies on an injection of sodium hydroxide to neutralize and remove sulfur from the exhaust gas.

Watch for the signature EGS steam plumes on these Interlake vessels:
M/V Hon. James L. Oberstar, 806 feet, outfitted in April 2015 

M/V James R. Barker, 1,004 feet, outfitted in June 2016 

M/V Lee A. Tregurtha, 826 feet, outfitted in June 2016 

M/V Mesabi Miner, 1,004 feet, outfitted in April 2017 

The Queen of the Lakes, our 1,013-foot M/V Paul R. Tregurtha 2018.

We are lowering our greenhouse gas emissions by harnessing the excess heat from our engines to heat the ship by making steam with the energy. This allows us to not have to run a boiler under normal operations.
Unquote

More ..... 

Attached: Cort-4-1-E.jpg
MV Mark-M-Barker-E.jpg






Interlake Steamship Photo and Video Gallery


Interlake Steamship Photo and Video Gallery




www.interlake-steamship.com





Seventeen videos of Interlake ships on the move. 






"Our Herbert C. Jackson navigating the winding Cuyahoga River". 
2 minutes 17 seconds speeded up video filmed Sep(tember) 19, 2017.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

kewl dude said:


> Construction Begins on First U.S. Great Lakes Bulk Carrier in 35 Years
> 
> 
> A keel laying ceremony marked the beginning of assembly of the first new U.S.-flagged Great Lakes bu...
> ...


An interesting video Greg, 2 mins and 17 seconds how long would the journey take in real time?

Cheers Frank


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Frank P said:


> An interesting video Greg, 2 mins and 17 seconds how long would the journey take in real time?
> 
> Cheers Frank


I do not remember the last time I was up that river was in 1960 - sixty years ago.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

depending if there are any delays with bridges (draws) about two hours. Coming out stern first is actually easier than going in !!!


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

lakercapt said:


> depending if there are any delays with bridges (draws) about two hours. Coming out stern first is actually easier than going in !!!


Thanx Laker Captain


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

According to Mr Barker, its so advanced they are using waste heat from the engine to generate steam in a boiler to heat the accomodation. Not exactly cutting edge design is it. The oldestvship I sailed on was built in 1952 and it had that and perhaps quite a few earlier ships. So after washing the exhaust what happens to the sulphur laden water, or do they turn that to steam and still discharge it into the atmosphere or pump it overboard.
Nothing can be created nor destroyed just transformed.

American Ship of G Stinebrenner fame (his rounders team), went down to Tampa Florida and built 5 Product carriers for MSC carrying jp5 etc. They had fancy Saab radar gauging for cargo tanks but sounding pipes and tapes for bunker tanks and other ER and FW tanks, for the sake of a pneumercator system. Then every ER pump could only be stopped and started in the control room, no local isolators even. The Engineers who used to design Lakers that never went deep sea were desiging ships for world wide trading in 1984. I had been on much better designed and built in Britain ships 10 years previous.


----------

